# Firmware: Canon releases new firmware for the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 to fix freezing bug



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 17, 2022)

> Canon may have finally fixed a lot of the freezing that has been occurring when shooting with the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6. I’m not sure that “rare instances” is suitable, as it appeared to be a widespread problem.
> Let us know in the forums if you run into any freezes after updating to the latest firmware.
> Canon also plans to release new firmware in late March to further optimize AF operations.
> Canon always appreciates user feedback on our products and services. Following the release of Firmware Version 1.5.0, we are in the process of developing an update to further optimize AF operations. We plan to publish details of the revised firmware in late March and will make an announcement on the Web site.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Rofocale (Feb 17, 2022)

Just to highlight the bigger news that there’s a more complete firmware coming towards the end of March. From the release notes:

“Following the release of Firmware Version 1.5.0, we are in the process of developing an update to further optimize AF operations. We plan to publish details of the revised firmware in late March and will make an announcement on the Web site.”

This release seems to tackle one very specific instance where the AF toggle causes an issue. Will download and check later this evening.


----------



## BBarn (Feb 17, 2022)

Good to see Canon addressing this issue. Also encouraging to see they are working on another update to address AF performance, with a anticipated release in late March.


----------



## LesC (Feb 17, 2022)

Only mentions freezing if using Servo AF - I'm pretty sure one of my occurrences was in regular one-shot AF . Will presumably add the 'features' of V1.5 too ??


----------



## LesC (Feb 17, 2022)

Re: the late March planned update, "to further optimize AF operations" sounds like Canon's way of acknowledging there were some AF problems with v1.5


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Feb 17, 2022)

LesC said:


> Re: the late March planned update, "to further optimize AF operations" sounds like Canon's way of acknowledging there were some AF problems with v1.5


It seems. However, looks like "it is urgent to wait"... 
[EDIT] ... and stick to 1.4, especially if you never experienced any freeze.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 17, 2022)

After downloading the R3 fix, my eye control totally froze up while shooting a basketball game. Only happened once so far, but turning off and on did not reset it. Hoping it is just a “rare occurrence.” Will be curious to see if these fixes generate other issues.


----------



## entoman (Feb 17, 2022)

It does seem that some of the freezes we are experiencing are connected with mapping the AF/ON button to BBF, but I've had freezes when the shutter release and back buttons have been on the default settings, so the issue goes deeper than just BBF. Probably a few dodgy lines of code in the basic firmware, that causes conflicts when certain combinations of button and dial mapping are used.

I've downloaded v1.5.1, but I've got a major project to shoot in a couple of weeks time, so I don't intend to update the camera immediately - I'll wait until mid-March when I get home and have a clear window available for experimentation and testing. By then there should be plenty of feedback about whether the freezing has been fixed, and whether the AF issues that some have experienced with v1.5.0 have been eliminated.

Kudos to Canon for acting so quickly to get the updates launched though.


----------



## Berowne (Feb 17, 2022)

No early adaptor, still on FW 1.3.1 on my R6 and waiting what will happen to all the others.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2022)

My R5 bodies freeze so rarely, I'm going to wait for the next release in March so that I don't have to suffer any AF issue from the most recent update. 

Ok, who am I fooling. That's what I'd do if I were rational. I'm going to inevitably break down and upgrade one of the bodies to the new firmware to do some AF split tests. Damn you, Canon.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Feb 17, 2022)

LesC said:


> Re: the late March planned update, "to further optimize AF operations" sounds like Canon's way of acknowledging there were some AF problems with v1.5


My thoughts exactly. By leading with "Canon always appreciates user feedback...", that is definitely the PR department's way of saying "we effed some stuff up, y'all caught it, we'll fix it."


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't know who wrote this, but I'd say widespread is a stretch. Rare was very fair. I've never had a lock up, and most others haven't. The internet wasn't melting down, it was literally just this forum and maybe other forums. Which lets be honest, the weird issues people encounter on here makes me wonder a lot.


----------



## D Prime (Feb 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> My R5 bodies freeze so rarely



Both of mine consistently freeze if:

They're connected to my phone via Bluetooth,

location data is enabled through Camera Connect,

and I take a picture about 5 seconds after waking the camera up from sleep (AFAICT, at the moment that location data finally starts making it from the phone to the camera).

Sounds like this update doesn't address that one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2022)

I've yet to install version 1.5 and never had my R5 freeze. I may update after the March firmware comes out. I'd expect that it is testing now, it takes a lot of testing and even then, bugs creep in.


----------



## Scenes (Feb 17, 2022)

Never experienced lock up on my R6. Updated anyway. Hoping it stealth fixes an issue I have where switching from an RF to EF lens defaults the EF IBIS to off.


----------



## entoman (Feb 17, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've yet to install version 1.5 and never had my R5 freeze. I may update after the March firmware comes out. I'd expect that it is testing now, it takes a lot of testing and even then, bugs creep in.


Are you shooting with all buttons on default settings, or have you mapped some to alternative functions?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 17, 2022)

What does "operating the button" mean? Which button? Any assigned to activate Servo?

Maybe because I've never used BBF, I haven't had enough freeze-ups to fret over. (Maybe three or four in a year.) I have 1.5 on my R5 and R6.


----------



## adedina (Feb 17, 2022)

I have appreciated how quickly Canon has reacted to fixing bugs in the R5 and R6.

HOWEVER, I can't help but get annoyed that after almost two years, Canon has continued to ignore adding certain features to the R5 and R6 that make them immensely better. 

1) Why doesn't the R6 still not have custom shooting modes in video but the EOS R does? 
2) IBIS. No need to say more.
3) The 30-minute limit. It's not a law anymore so it is clearly a crippling mechanism. It's hilarious because it's not like we can shoot in 4k or higher for extended periods of time on the R5 and R6 internally anyways but it will help for simple 1080p recording. 

It's so frustrating because I appreciate adding cLog3 and advanced AF updates but the issues I stated above are so glaring and feel like we're purposely being ignored. That's all


----------



## Jslip (Feb 17, 2022)

I uploaded the firmware update to move from v1.5.0 to install the v1.5.1 update on my R5 and received the following error pictured below. The byte count appears to wrong as the upload shows 51,873 KB while Canon website shows EOSR5151.FIR / file size: 53,117,856 bytes.


----------



## entoman (Feb 17, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> What does "operating the button" mean? Which button? Any assigned to activate Servo?


Yes, it's very poorly worded, I'd guess that they forgot to insert "AF/ON", as that is the button that seems to be causing the most problems when re-mapped to BBF.

But I think the issue is more complex than that - it's quite possible that freezes are occurring even when people are using all the buttons and dials on default settings. It's even possible that intermittent freezes could be related to activating certain power-hungry settings such as Digital Lens Optimiser.

Canon have rushed out v1.5.1 in response to the avalanche of complaints, but it could take several more updates before all the potential causes are eliminated. Canon will undoubtedly be continuing their investigations and further fixes to "improve stability" will probably come in the March update.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 17, 2022)

adedina said:


> I have appreciated how quickly Canon has reacted to fixing bugs in the R5 and R6.
> 
> HOWEVER, I can't help but get annoyed that after almost two years, Canon has continued to ignore adding certain features to the R5 and R6 that make them immensely better.
> 
> ...


The R5/6 have IBIS. Not sure what you are referring to but you do need to say more!
Why can't the R5 remap the Rate button to something useful? It looks like the R5c will be able to.


----------



## JoseB (Feb 17, 2022)

Jslip said:


> I uploaded the firmware update to move from v1.5.0 to install the v1.5.1 update on my R5 and received the following error pictured below. The byte count appears to wrong as the upload shows 51,873 KB while Canon website shows EOSR5151.FIR / file size: 53,117,856 bytes.


You have to multiply: 51,873 KB x 1024


----------



## BBarn (Feb 17, 2022)

adedina said:


> 1) Why doesn't the R6 still not have custom shooting modes in video but the EOS R does?



Given dedicated modes on the R6 mode selector dial, I suspect adding custom video modes would be beyond the scope of firmware capabilities. The R mode selection method was lifted for use on the R5. The use of a mode dial with dedicated positions was deliberate on the R6.


----------



## Jslip (Feb 17, 2022)

JoseB said:


> You have to multiply: 51,873 KB x 1024


Thanks for math correction. Still doesn't install.


----------



## neurorx (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm more happy to see the AF issues being addressed!


----------



## roby17269 (Feb 17, 2022)

I have downloaded and installed 1.5.1 - seems to work ok but did no proper testing.

I had a strange thing never happened before. I downloaded to my Windows 11 download folder using Chrome. Every time I tried to copy the file to the memory card (in a reader) using file explorer, explorer would crash. I managed to copy it to the card with Edge. Never seen this before with other firmware updates. Has anyone seen anything similar?


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 17, 2022)

BBF user and nary a frozen moment, except while singing.


----------



## digigal (Feb 18, 2022)

OMG! All these comments about the new software fix are making me nervous. I've now got my camera so that it only freezes or crashes every 1500-2000 shots so I may wait until I get back from my next photo trip to the Yucatan to photograph flamingos next week. I'll see how things have panned out with it after I get back and then try it. My next big trip is 6 wks in Africa in Apr/May so hopefully the March update will solve all these issues, or at least make a big dent in them.
Catherine


----------



## danfaz (Feb 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5/6 have IBIS. Not sure what you are referring to but you do need to say more


Yes, I agree. Don't understand the IBIS comment.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I don't know who wrote this, but I'd say widespread is a stretch. Rare was very fair. I've never had a lock up, and most others haven't. The internet wasn't melting down, it was literally just this forum and maybe other forums. Which lets be honest, the weird issues people encounter on here makes me wonder a lot.


If you have the problem it is widespread. If you don't, then it is rare.


----------



## puffo25 (Feb 18, 2022)

Updated my R5 from 1.5.0 to 1.5.1-. All smooth so far....


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 18, 2022)

adedina said:


> [..]HOWEVER, I can't help but get annoyed that after almost two years, Canon has continued to ignore adding certain features to the R5 and R6 that make them immensely better.[..]


Canon almost never* adds* features to existing still cameras, I can think of only 2 times they did that, with the original M and the original 7D.
I would very much appreciate it if they did, things like the 'rebel' intervalometer and focus stacking should be available on all models.


----------



## Australisblue (Feb 18, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Yes, I agree. Don't understand the IBIS comment.


Maybe they meant an option to disable IBIS independently of OIS?


----------



## Lando Lowndes (Feb 18, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Canon almost never* adds* features to existing still cameras, I can think of only 2 times they did that, with the original M and the original 7D.


I remember Canon adding f8 centre point focussing to the 5D Mark III. There's also the more recent vehicle tracking which is likely part of what adedina was referring to. But it certainly is unusual.


----------



## Otara (Feb 18, 2022)

Canon made a commitment to more ongoing updates with full frame mirrorless. Theres a lot of 'added' comments in R5 firmware notes, so I think its fair to say they have, even if they dont meet every request, and many of them are video focussed.

But I wouldnt expect them to remove 30 minute timing just as they release the R5C for instance.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Canon almost never* adds* features to existing still cameras, I can think of only 2 times they did that, with the original M and the original 7D.
> I would very much appreciate it if they did, things like the 'rebel' intervalometer and focus stacking should be available on all models.


There was a significant upgrade in the long-lived 7D, which you mentioned:

Improved maximum burst for raw images (up to 25)
In-camera raw image editing
In-camera Image Rating
In-camera JPEG resizing
Maximum Auto ISO setting (ISO 400-6400)
etc


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> There was a significant upgrade in the long-lived 7D, which you mentioned:
> 
> Improved maximum burst for raw images (up to 25)
> In-camera raw image editing
> ...


It also made the red channel clip less, which came in very handy when visiting Malaysia with all the hibiscus flowers there. I wish Canon would do more of such updates, a year or so after EOL'ing a model.


----------



## entoman (Feb 18, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I don't know who wrote this, but I'd say widespread is a stretch. Rare was very fair. I've never had a lock up, and most others haven't. The internet wasn't melting down, it was literally just this forum and maybe other forums. Which lets be honest, the weird issues people encounter on here makes me wonder a lot.


It's very difficult to know what percentage of people have experienced freezes, as we only pick up feedback here and on a couple of other websites, but it's pretty clear that the problem is widespread.

It's even quite likely that the fault is present in *every* R5 and R6, but that it only occurs in specific circumstances - e.g a particular combination of re-mapped custom buttons and menu settings.

It's also pretty obvious that *any* fault is more likely to occur in a camera that is heavily used. Some here have taken tens of thousands of shots, others may have only taken a few hundred.


----------



## Go Wild (Feb 18, 2022)

Guess I am one of the lucky ones that never had any issue. Skip this one and wait for the late March improvements! In a way or another, good to see Canon launching updates (either to fix or improve!)


----------



## bbasiaga (Feb 18, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> I have downloaded and installed 1.5.1 - seems to work ok but did no proper testing.
> 
> I had a strange thing never happened before. I downloaded to my Windows 11 download folder using Chrome. Every time I tried to copy the file to the memory card (in a reader) using file explorer, explorer would crash. I managed to copy it to the card with Edge. Never seen this before with other firmware updates. Has anyone seen anything similar?


Copy and pasting files is a Windows thing, not a firmware thing. So you'll have to see if it gets a fix that will help you. 

People are afraid of upgrading camera firmware to wait for bugs, rightfully so. The same applies to new Windows releases about 100 fold. I'd wait at least a full year before upgrading to Win 11. Maybe sooner if they issue the first service pack comprehensive update before 12 months. 

Brian


----------



## roby17269 (Feb 18, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Copy and pasting files is a Windows thing, not a firmware thing. So you'll have to see if it gets a fix that will help you.
> 
> People are afraid of upgrading camera firmware to wait for bugs, rightfully so. The same applies to new Windows releases about 100 fold. I'd wait at least a full year before upgrading to Win 11. Maybe sooner if they issue the first service pack comprehensive update before 12 months.
> 
> Brian


I am aware of that, I was just asking just in case someone had experienced a similar behavior. I tested with other files and did not see the same. But maybe it's a new problem with compressed folders? I know last tuesday a new Win 11 update was installed.

I do upgrade regularly and most of the times it is fine or net positive. The main issue, I think, is that there are too many moving parts and dependencies. Windows updates, MS Office updates, antivirus updates, Adobe updates, driver updates, motherboard firmware updates.... Android updates, Apple OS's updates, Canon.'s software and firmware updates. Too many to count.

By the way, with Windows 11 they (MS) are moving towards a more continuous patch / update cycle. Not sure we will see service packs the way they were doing with previous OS's. I may be wrong.


----------



## entoman (Feb 18, 2022)

Jslip said:


> Thanks for math correction. Still doesn't install.


It's quite common for people to have problems installing updates 

To successfully install, you must remove the lens, and any flashgun or hotshoe-mounted accessory.
Sometimes a downloaded update can be corrupted, although that's very rare.
You must also have a fully charged battery in the camera, and need to follow the firmwareupdate pdf directions precisely.
Try downloading from an alternative Canon website (Europe, USA, UK, Japan, Australia...) and try again.


----------



## adedina (Feb 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5/6 have IBIS. Not sure what you are referring to but you do need to say more!
> Why can't the R5 remap the Rate button to something useful? It looks like the R5c will be able to.


I was referring to not turning off internal IBIS and solely using the lens IS. Wobble makes shooting with IBIS with anything wide than 35mm unusable.


----------



## entoman (Feb 18, 2022)

adedina said:


> I was referring to not turning off internal IBIS and solely using the lens IS. Wobble makes shooting with IBIS with anything wide than 35mm unusable.


Strange comment - IBIS is usually considered to be *more* effective at shorter focal lengths, while OIS is usually considered most effective with longer focal lengths.


----------



## masterpix (Feb 18, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


A strange things happened to me today, I downloaded the new fixed firmware, shoot some birds and then the camera totally froze up, the EVF turned black. After a sec or two the camera "came back" like nothing happened. Wired, but at least it "came back". Hope this won't happen frequently.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2022)

My R5 froze yesterday, the first time since installing 1.5.0, as I was pressing the AF-ON dedicated to BBF. It just took a quick Off-On flick to restart, and it was a quick kick for me to upgrade the R5 and R6 to 1.5.1.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2022)

entoman said:


> Are you shooting with all buttons on default settings, or have you mapped some to alternative functions?


I have remapped some buttons. I'd have a hard time even figuring out which ones as it's happened over time. I was one of the first to get the camera. The functions I remapped were to easily switch eye AF to animal and back. The other changes were just setting up transfers to phone, and to my PC via FTP, configuring file naming, display options, the basic stuff. I don't use 99% of the possible functions.


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 18, 2022)

unfocused said:


> If you have the problem it is widespread. If you don't, then it is rare.





entoman said:


> It's very difficult to know what percentage of people have experienced freezes, as we only pick up feedback here and on a couple of other websites, but it's pretty clear that the problem is widespread.
> 
> It's even quite likely that the fault is present in *every* R5 and R6, but that it only occurs in specific circumstances - e.g a particular combination of re-mapped custom buttons and menu settings.
> 
> It's also pretty obvious that *any* fault is more likely to occur in a camera that is heavily used. Some here have taken tens of thousands of shots, others may have only taken a few hundred.


I get this perspective, but you guys have to be fair. The stuff on these forums is so wild. Like people come up with the craziest issues and why the pixel pitch of the sensor resulted in a photo not being taken, etc. When I read a lot of stuff on here its like people buy this equipment and have no idea how to use it. I use BBF now due to Eye AF, no freeze. Not saying people are not valid in it being an issue, but its not widespread. You'd have internet meltdowns if it was. Shoot I wouldn't be surprised if people are fumbling multiple buttons at a time and locking up the camera. But we'll never hear that.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I get this perspective, but you guys have to be fair. The stuff on these forums is so wild. Like people come up with the craziest issues and why the pixel pitch of the sensor resulted in a photo not being taken, etc. When I read a lot of stuff on here its like people buy this equipment and have no idea how to use it. I use BBF now due to Eye AF, no freeze. Not saying people are not valid in it being an issue, but its not widespread. You'd have internet meltdowns if it was. Shoot I wouldn't be surprised if people are fumbling multiple buttons at a time and locking up the camera. But we'll never hear that.


I don't think you mean to sound condescending, but it comes across that way.

Most of the people on this forum who have reported this issue are competent photographers who know how to use their cameras and aren't "fumbling multiple buttons" repeatedly and consistently, which is what would be required in order to have multiple freezes. In fact, I would wager a guess that for most of the photographers who have experienced this issue, at first they probably assumed it was "user error." I know I did. 

Experienced photographers know full well that in the heat of the moment mistakes happen and chalk up an incident to a mistake -- the first time or two. But, when it happens multiple times under different circumstances and you see others reporting the same issue, you know that it isn't an issue with your own technique. 

I suspect that confirmation bias also makes many photographers less likely to report or identify the problem. When you've spent thousands of dollars on cameras and lenses from your preferred brand, the natural inclination of most people is to want to be satisfied with their purchase. It's no fun realizing that the equipment is not functioning properly after you've invested in it. 

This is a real issue. "Rare" or "Widespread" may be a question of perspective. But, just judging by the number of competent photographers on this forum and elsewhere that have had this problem, it certainly feels widespread.


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 18, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I don't think you mean to sound condescending, but it comes across that way.
> 
> Most of the people on this forum who have reported this issue are competent photographers who know how to use their cameras and aren't "fumbling multiple buttons" repeatedly and consistently, which is what would be required in order to have multiple freezes. In fact, I would wager a guess that for most of the photographers who have experienced this issue, at first they probably assumed it was "user error." I know I did.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't mean to come across condescending, but I do think these forums tend to highlight gear heads over photographers. And that brings a different perspective to the gear and its use. I just feel if it were widespread you'd see professionals ditching the cameras and the gear based on the potential for missed shots. But yeah, that's just my piece on it, I hope its fixed now.


----------



## wyotex43n (Feb 18, 2022)

I apologize in advance if there is a thread somewhere else on the site that covers the following issue. 
I have not had a problem with my R5 freezing in the way that seems to be described here but I do have issues with card slot 2. On occasion during a shoot the camera quits operating and I get a message on screen that says " unable to access card in slot 2" . Turning the camera off and opening the door, popping the sd card out and in then turning the camera back on resolves the issue. It's very random. 
Has anyone else experienced this issue? Is this update expected to fix this issue?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I suspect that confirmation bias …
> 
> This is a real issue. "Rare" or "Widespread" may be a question of perspective. But, just judging by the number of competent photographers on this forum and elsewhere that have had this problem, it certainly feels widespread.


I suspect the presumption that this issue is widespread has an aspect of confirmation bias. Canon sells tens of thousands of R5 bodies a year.

Of course, that’s a total guess but they sold 2.74 million ILCs last year and if 10% of those are FF, which is consistent with the broader ILC market, and 10% of the FF bodies Canon sold were R5’s, that’s >27,000 sold last year and the year before. My gut believes that’s an underestimate. 

Tens of thousands of people experiencing a pervasive problem, with a handful of them reporting it on the Internet, does not seem likely. I’m sure the problem is real for some people, and I’m pretty sure that it results from some combination of customized settings. But if even 10% of owners were experiencing the problems, that’s still thousands of people and we’ve heard from what, a few dozen at most?

Try a little experiment. Has your car had transmission problems? Google your car is making model followed by transmission problems. I suspect that will leave you with the impression that you’re driving a ticking time bomb. When the problems actually are widespread, for example as was the case for the CVT in some Subaru models a few years back, the manufacturer usually responds appropriately (in that case, they significantly extended the powertrain warranty).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2022)

wyotex43n said:


> I apologize in advance if there is a thread somewhere else on the site that covers the following issue.
> I have not had a problem with my R5 freezing in the way that seems to be described here but I do have issues with card slot 2. On occasion during a shoot the camera quits operating and I get a message on screen that says " unable to access card in slot 2" . Turning the camera off and opening the door, popping the sd card out and in then turning the camera back on resolves the issue. It's very random.
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Is this update expected to fix this issue?


I presume you’ve tried multiple cards and experienced the problem with all of them? Could be a hardware problem with the slot itself. Have you contacted Canon?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2022)

Perhaps unrelated and my memory may be faulty but... I have spot AF on the shutter and animal eye on the AF-On button and the * button is another BBF mode. I just tried this and it contradicts what I remember - that is I had to press the shutter half way before AF-ON would activate (won't activate AF on its own) but I just tried it and the AF-ON button did indeed activate AF. 

However, pressing the * button will not activate AF (spot with surround) until I half press the shutter and that is not acceptable to me. Is this just my camera or is it the way * gets programmed?

Jack


----------



## Otara (Feb 18, 2022)

entoman said:


> Strange comment - IBIS is usually considered to be *more* effective at shorter focal lengths, while OIS is usually considered most effective with longer focal lengths.


Video not stills is where this complaint occurs, with wide angle shooting.


----------



## Skux (Feb 18, 2022)

Awesome, this is the exact crash I had! Hope this gets rid of for good, I'd hate to miss a shot at my next gig.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Perhaps unrelated and my memory may be faulty but... I have spot AF on the shutter and animal eye on the AF-On button and the * button is another BBF mode. I just tried this and it contradicts what I remember - that is I had to press the shutter half way before AF-ON would activate (won't activate AF on its own) but I just tried it and the AF-ON button did indeed activate AF.
> 
> However, pressing the * button will not activate AF (spot with surround) until I half press the shutter and that is not acceptable to me. Is this just my camera or is it the way * gets programmed?
> 
> Jack


Jack, I use the shutter button half press to initiate metering, and full press the shutter. The AF-ON does animal eyeAF in full tracking and metering, and the * button initiates spot AF and metering. Both back buttons initiate AF without a half shutter press. I realise I could have another mode on the shutter half press, but I have less to remember my way. Maybe I'll graduate to the next level of buttons.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 18, 2022)

wyotex43n said:


> I apologize in advance if there is a thread somewhere else on the site that covers the following issue.
> I have not had a problem with my R5 freezing in the way that seems to be described here but I do have issues with card slot 2. On occasion during a shoot the camera quits operating and I get a message on screen that says " unable to access card in slot 2" . Turning the camera off and opening the door, popping the sd card out and in then turning the camera back on resolves the issue. It's very random.
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Is this update expected to fix this issue?


I've experienced this and camera freezing, but very infrequently. I would say I've experienced them about 3 or 4 times each. I haven't been shooting much lately, so it's been a while since either has occurred for me. Last time it did was probably before I updated to firmware 1.40 and 1.50. Sorry I can't be more specific than that.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Jack, I use the shutter button half press to initiate metering, and full press the shutter. The AF-ON does animal eyeAF in full tracking and metering, and the * button initiates spot AF and metering. Both back buttons initiate AF without a half shutter press. I realise I could have another mode on the shutter half press, but I have less to remember my way. Maybe I'll graduate to the next level of buttons.


So, do you think my camera is malfunctioning in that pressing* * will not initiate AF *unless I half press the shutter. Why would AF-ON do it but not ***?? Maybe someone else has this sorted out - anyone?

I am willing to try other settings but right now I like the shutter to give me spot and a shot if that's all I need and my eye AF often needs the initial spot to know where to start so that's why I have it using AF-ON. I toggle between the two very routinely and use full manual for exposure since the viewfinder is a pretty good indicator while my left eye judges reality. I have never found that a fraction of a stop was an issue in post.

Of course I'm certainly not an expert, I've always just muddled along.

Jack


----------



## Jsjamesok (Feb 18, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> I have downloaded and installed 1.5.1 - seems to work ok but did no proper testing.
> 
> I had a strange thing never happened before. I downloaded to my Windows 11 download folder using Chrome. Every time I tried to copy the file to the memory card (in a reader) using file explorer, explorer would crash. I managed to copy it to the card with Edge. Never seen this before with other firmware updates. Has anyone seen anything similar?


I had a strange thing on my desktop. I would copy the firmware to the root directory of a CF card and it would disappear and not be there after ejecting the card. This was a Win 10 machine, and it seemed like the OS was preventing copying information to the root of any device. It would work on my Win 11 laptop. By the way, I would not recommend anyone making the Win 11 upgrade. It really improves little and eliminates old features.


----------



## h2so4 (Feb 18, 2022)

> wyotex43n said:
> I apologize in advance if there is a thread somewhere else on the site that covers the following issue.
> I have not had a problem with my R5 freezing in the way that seems to be described here but I do have issues with card slot 2. On occasion during a shoot the camera quits operating and I get a message on screen that says " unable to access card in slot 2" . Turning the camera off and opening the door, popping the sd card out and in then turning the camera back on resolves the issue. It's very random.
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? Is this update expected to fix this issue?


I had this issue and I found I had a non supported card in card slot 2. As soon as I corrected that issue all was good.


----------



## Pixel (Feb 19, 2022)

My R5 still freezes. 

...and for the record my BBF button has EyeAF mapped to it.


----------



## wyotex43n (Feb 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I presume you’ve tried multiple cards and experienced the problem with all of them? Could be a hardware problem with the slot itself. Have you contacted Canon?


I have not contacted Canon. I have swapped cards but have not been rigorous in labeling them. It has always been in the middle of trying to get a shot. The next time it happens I will swap out a card immediately and mark it. If others are not seeing this it is most likely a card issue but thought I would ask.


----------



## docsavage123 (Feb 19, 2022)

Berowne said:


> No early adaptor, still on FW 1.3.1 on my R6 and waiting what will happen to all the others.


likewise on my R5


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, do you think my camera is malfunctioning in that pressing* * will not initiate AF *unless I half press the shutter. Why would AF-ON do it but not ***?? Maybe someone else has this sorted out - anyone?
> 
> I am willing to try other settings but right now I like the shutter to give me spot and a shot if that's all I need and my eye AF often needs the initial spot to know where to start so that's why I have it using AF-ON. I toggle between the two very routinely and use full manual for exposure since the viewfinder is a pretty good indicator while my left eye judges reality. I have never found that a fraction of a stop was an issue in post.
> 
> ...


Does the menu state the for the customization of the * button that it will initiate AF? If it it does and the * button does not initiate AF then something is wrong. Spot AF has the slowest acquisition of initial focus, especially in low light. If I customise my shutter to initiate AF I think I will do it for animal eyeAF and tracking and use the AF-on to override with spot. This is because I need the fastest response for BIF when something shoots by unexpectedly, not that it would make much, if any at all, difference in practice.


----------



## bbasiaga (Feb 19, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, do you think my camera is malfunctioning in that pressing* * will not initiate AF *unless I half press the shutter. Why would AF-ON do it but not ***?? Maybe someone else has this sorted out - anyone?
> 
> I am willing to try other settings but right now I like the shutter to give me spot and a shot if that's all I need and my eye AF often needs the initial spot to know where to start so that's why I have it using AF-ON. I toggle between the two very routinely and use full manual for exposure since the viewfinder is a pretty good indicator while my left eye judges reality. I have never found that a fraction of a stop was an issue in post.
> 
> ...


Jack,

On my R6, I feel like I was never sure what mode I was actually getting when I had the half press doing one mode, and the BBF doing another. Timing seemed to be an issue - which button did I hit first. So I eventually abandoned the half press for AF activation and just built the muscle memory to have my thumb on the BBF all the time. Took about a weekend to get used to it.

That said a couple of things to check:
1) You can set your face+tracking mode in the menus to start from the point you have selected for the single point AF mode. This should make it easier for you to point the camera in eye/face mode and get it started
2) make sure you have that * button set to start AF and select the mode from the sub menu. It may be set to 'select AF mode'. In which case its then waiting for you to start AF with another button. For example, On mine I have the AF_on button set to Start AF on the current selected mode, * set to start AF on Face+eye mode, and the button next to it with the grid on it set to toggle between the modes (spot, zone, etc). That last button only changes the mode, it does not start the AF. 

-Brian


----------



## tron (Feb 19, 2022)

unfocused said:


> After downloading the R3 fix, *my eye control totally froze up *while shooting a basketball game. Only happened once so far, but turning off and on did not reset it. Hoping it is just a “rare occurrence.” Will be curious to see if these fixes generate other issues.


So you practically managed to freeze it merely by looking at it 

Seriously now I hope that Canon fixes this bug too...


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 19, 2022)

So, I installed the update and went out yesterday with the R5 and 500 f/4 (and canon EF/RF adaptor) and a full battery. It took about 10 minutes of shooting before I had my first hiccup. Seems they have done something as the issue was different than I had seen before. The camera stopped shooting the burst (I usually shoot 2-3 shot bursts) and hung for a couple of seconds but then was able to shoot again. This happened a few times over the hour that I was out. 

The good thing is that I didn't have to shut down or remove the battery like I would have previously. The bad thing is that it still stopped me from getting the shot I wanted during the bursts as it usually stopped on the second shot and then I had to wait for it to be ready to shoot again (and the bird had gone by that point).

Hopefully as someone stated in this chain this is the first update around these errors and things will continue to get better.


----------



## tron (Feb 19, 2022)

Sorry to read about that. I didn't have any issues with R5/EF500f/4L IS II/EF2XIII+EOS-R adapter. 

I haven't used my 500 with other R5 combinations 

Firmware use was from the one that was available June 2021 up to up a month ago (1.5.0 i think)

Now I have downgraded to 1.4.0 after some tests with my 100-500 and some real photo attempts with my 100-500 and 2X


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

tron said:


> Sorry to read about that. I didn't have any issues with R5/EF500f/4L IS II/EF2XIII+EOS-R adapter.
> 
> I haven't used my 500 with other R5 combinations
> 
> ...


I upgraded to 1.5.1 yesterday. So far so good, so far so good...


----------



## Tirmite (Feb 19, 2022)

Why isn’t there a fix for the R? Anyone else ever have freeze issues? Never had a freeze with the R6 but all three of my R bodies freeze when using the 70-200mm 2.8. Never happens with other lenses. Always happens when the camera wakes up to shoot or when it senses the EVF needs to turn on (auto switching from LCD to EVF). Canon says they’ve never heard anyone else have this problem.


----------



## SonicStudios (Feb 20, 2022)

In the past two years i have never had any lock up issues on the 5 to date. One thing that I can't reproduce is all subjects lock on with AF Eye. At an event I had taken a group shot of 20 people and everyone of them had a green box around their eye and the shot came out amazing. That's how I always thought AF Eye should work, lock on everyone's eyes, but I have not been able to reproduce that same technique again. Now with group shots, only one person shows up with green box around eye.

This feature , may have come active or accurate do to the distance from my group shots


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect the presumption that this issue is widespread has an aspect of confirmation bias. Canon sells tens of thousands of R5 bodies a year.
> 
> Of course, that’s a total guess but they sold 2.74 million ILCs last year and if 10% of those are FF, which is consistent with the broader ILC market, and 10% of the FF bodies Canon sold were R5’s, that’s >27,000 sold last year and the year before. My gut believes that’s an underestimate.
> 
> ...


The use of cars as an analogy is poor. This is like saying, Hey Mr. Customer you just purchased a new car/camera for a sh*t ton of money and once you drive it off the lot your own your own. New car/camera proceeds to break down after a couple months and manufacturer says sorry your SOL we don't know what' wrong with it but we'll keep working on it. If your new car started breaking down consistently shortly after purchase you'd be extremely pissed and you'd either sell the car, sue the manufacturer and either way in all likelihood you'd never buy from this company again. The truth is many people are experiencing issues with lockup and nobody (not even Canon) have been able to pin point the issue(s). I've already had my 'circuit board' replaced on my R5. I started having lockups just a couple of months after purchasing summer 2020. It got worse as time went on. After contacting Canon they did have me send it in for repair. All I was told was they replaced the 'circuit board'. Nothing else. That leaves a lot to be desired as to what the problem truly is. Since then I've only had it lock up on me 2 times and it's been several months since then. I can't help but wonder if whomever is producing the hardware for this camera didn't take some shortcuts and/or just has poor quality control measures. Honestly I don't know but our cameras shouldn't be having 'transmission problems' when they are practically brand new. Canon really needs to address the Quality Control because their name/reputation relies on it.


----------



## digigal (Feb 20, 2022)

I wish replacing the circuit board had solved my problem--no such luck for me. I have both the freezes described above and the lock-ups (crashes) that require removal of the battery to get the camera to function again. I will say that I went to Sonoma yesterday to photograph mustard in the vineyards and shot about 300 pictures with no crashes or freezes which has been my experience since I minimized my customization of my camera.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Does the menu state the for the customization of the * button that it will initiate AF? If it it does and the * button does not initiate AF then something is wrong. Spot AF has the slowest acquisition of initial focus, especially in low light. If I customise my shutter to initiate AF I think I will do it for animal eyeAF and tracking and use the AF-on to override with spot. This is because I need the fastest response for BIF when something shoots by unexpectedly, not that it would make much, if any at all, difference in practice.


Not specifically. I checked, * is set to: Switch to registered AF and initiate AF is not mentioned.


bbasiaga said:


> Jack,
> 
> On my R6, I feel like I was never sure what mode I was actually getting when I had the half press doing one mode, and the BBF doing another. Timing seemed to be an issue - which button did I hit first. So I eventually abandoned the half press for AF activation and just built the muscle memory to have my thumb on the BBF all the time. Took about a weekend to get used to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I need to spend more time in the menus but from a quick check there is no sub menu that allows a tick of "start AF".
for "Switch to Registered AF". It's not exactly fun investigating all the choices and permutations so early on I just chose some and left it at that but when I saw that I had to half press the shutter to initiate AF after hitting * that really disappointed me and so I need to change something. I had all this set on my 1DX2 without such an issue before.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Does the menu state the for the customization of the * button that it will initiate AF? If it it does and the * button does not initiate AF then something is wrong. Spot AF has the slowest acquisition of initial focus, especially in low light. If I customise my shutter to initiate AF I think I will do it for animal eyeAF and tracking and use the AF-on to override with spot. This is because I need the fastest response for BIF when something shoots by unexpectedly, not that it would make much, if any at all, difference in practice.


Not specifically, but in my mind it is ridiculous that it wouldn't. However, I spent a month with the 1DX2 figuring such things out fully and with the R5 maybe a day, so it may be operator incompetence. I haven't had any complaint with spot AF on my shutter button but ignorance is bliss.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

I have found the solution to the * button not initiating AF. An alternate choice is "start metering and AF", which then gives a sub-menu choice of the mode of AF - my problem is solved. When I have time sitting for a bird to come in the spring, I'll play with other choices such as Alan has suggested. 

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Feb 20, 2022)

macrunning said:


> The use of cars as an analogy is poor. This is like saying, Hey Mr. Customer you just purchased a new car/camera for a sh*t ton of money and once you drive it off the lot your own your own. New car/camera proceeds to break down after a couple months and manufacturer says sorry your SOL we don't know what' wrong with it but we'll keep working on it. If your new car started breaking down consistently shortly after purchase you'd be extremely pissed and you'd either sell the car, sue the manufacturer and either way in all likelihood you'd never buy from this company again. The truth is many people are experiencing issues with lockup and nobody (not even Canon) have been able to pin point the issue(s). I've already had my 'circuit board' replaced on my R5. I started having lockups just a couple of months after purchasing summer 2020. It got worse as time went on. After contacting Canon they did have me send it in for repair. All I was told was they replaced the 'circuit board'. Nothing else. That leaves a lot to be desired as to what the problem truly is. Since then I've only had it lock up on me 2 times and it's been several months since then. I can't help but wonder if whomever is producing the hardware for this camera didn't take some shortcuts and/or just has poor quality control measures. Honestly I don't know but our cameras shouldn't be having 'transmission problems' when they are practically brand new. Canon really needs to address the Quality Control because their name/reputation relies on it.


Good post. I get a little tired of people who have been lucky enough not to have the problem who act like it is a) people imagining the problem, b) the user's fault or c) that people should just suck it up and accept it because it doesn't happen to them. 

Since people seem to like strained car analogies, saying it is "just" some combination of buttons is a bit like saying that if your brakes fail when you turn on your windshield wipers, then you should "just" not use your windshield wipers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Good post. I get a little tired of people who have been lucky enough not to have the problem who act like it is a) people imagining the problem, b) the user's fault or c) that people should just suck it up and accept it because it doesn't happen to them.
> 
> Since people seem to like strained car analogies, saying it is "just" some combination of buttons is a bit like saying that if your brakes fail when you turn on your windshield wipers, then you should "just" not use your windshield wipers.


It does get a little pathetic.  Maybe we should try the analogy of health. Oh, I have a bad migraine! It's all in your imagination. MY head never aches. 

Jack


----------



## 80kms (Feb 20, 2022)

R5 (1.5.1). Shot 1800 photos yesterday, without any lockups. Using BBF in servo mode. This is the first time since purchase that I have used the camera without it freezing.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Good post. I get a little tired of people who have been lucky enough not to have the problem who act like it is a) people imagining the problem, b) the user's fault or c) that people should just suck it up and accept it because it doesn't happen to them.
> 
> Since people seem to like strained car analogies, saying it is "just" some combination of buttons is a bit like saying that if your brakes fail when you turn on your windshield wipers, then you should "just" not use your windshield wipers.


I hope you are not driving towards me during the rain.


----------



## Marcus550 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi all, iv just came back from a local drifting practice, used version 1.5.1 and had 2 lock ups within 2 minutes, r5 just goes completely black and doesn't display anything so I have to take the battery out, was using car tracking mapped to the * button, never had anything like this in the past 2 dslr or Eos R, just went back to normal way of shooting with single point on bbf and no issues in 1400 plus photos iv just taken, shame really but thankfully im not a pro just amateur so worked round the problem, can see how people would be angry if they were pro drifting photographers


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2022)

Marcus550 said:


> Hi all, iv just came back from a local drifting practice, used version 1.5.1 and had 2 lock ups within 2 minutes, r5 just goes completely black and doesn't display anything so I have to take the battery out, was using car tracking mapped to the * button, never had anything like this in the past 2 dslr or Eos R, just went back to normal way of shooting with single point on bbf and no issues in 1400 plus photos iv just taken, shame really but thankfully im not a pro just amateur so worked round the problem, can see how people would be angry if they were pro drifting photographers


Could you contact Canon and mention the specific sequence of action s that lead to the lock? You can also save your camera setup and send it to them.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 20, 2022)

Maybe we need to suggest that they include a debug mode/diagnostic logging option in the next firmware. Fat chance, I'm sure. But I really am curious what the common factor is. There don't seem to be too many thorough descriptions of what settings and lens combinations might be causing it. When it happened with me, I was either using my EF 70-200mm or my EF 85mm. Both were used with the control ring adapter. I don't remember what my specific settings were however.


----------



## Marcus550 (Feb 20, 2022)

yeah ill look at getting in touch, for me it was the same combo iv used for the last year nothings changed even down to the memory cards, tamron 70-200 f2.8 g2 and the control ring adaptor if anyones curious, had used 1.5.0 with my dog and some crossbikes with vehicle tracking and it never done it then but could of not done it due to the fact I didn't focus on the bikes for as long as a car drifting round a long bend fairly slowly


----------



## entoman (Feb 20, 2022)

unfocused said:

"_I get a little tired of people who have been lucky enough not to have the problem who act like it is a) people imagining the problem, b) the user's fault or c) that people should just suck it up and accept it because it doesn't happen to them."_

It's only meaningful in as much as it indicates that the issue is intermittent.

But it's unhelpful unless a full list of settings and customisations are published and sent to Canon, along with an indication of frequency based on total frames shot, and notes about serial numbers and firmware. How many of us do that? Probably none of us.

I agree that there is a small handful of individuals who get a kick out of bragging and deliberately rubbing salt in the wound of those experiencing these issues.

That's the internet for you...


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 20, 2022)

Good gosh. Nobody is rubbing salt. The very few people have simply pointed out that there is something very specific going on with button combos and the software that causes a lockup for SOME users. I'm personally just tired of people acting like their R5 is a brick, Canon is some crap company, etc. 

I've dealt with issues. I had to send my 5D IV in for freezing issues. This camera is beloved as being one of the most reliable cameras. I didn't say it prevented me from taking photos. I didn't say Canon's brand name was at stake. I simply got a lemon, and so did SOME other people. I sent it in, got it fixed, and moved on. 

It's a problem, hopefully it will get fixed, the camera is a good camera, with a wonky issue that will hopefully get sorted.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't have the problem (yet) but always sympathize with those who do. 

It is really nice to see people working together to help one another, just being friendly and considerate. I'd rather be happy and promote happy than to be irritating people.  Overall CR folk have been very good/helpful to me and I wish I had more expertise to share in return.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2022)

They are all freezing. Here are the relevant threads on FM
A1: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1726055/
A7IV: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1735747/
R5: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1732886
R6: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1669280/
R3: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1736725
Z9: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1741184/0


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> They are all freezing. Here are the relevant threads on FM
> A1: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1726055/
> A7IV: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1735747/
> R5: https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1732886
> ...


Damn I love my 1DX II more by the day!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm freezing too. One day it's +5C and the next -15C. I don't miss my 1DX2, well maybe a little. The R5 is too small.

Jack


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 21, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tens of thousands of people experiencing a pervasive problem, with a handful of them reporting it on the Internet, does not seem likely. I’m sure the problem is real for some people, and I’m pretty sure that it results from some combination of customized settings. But if even 10% of owners were experiencing the problems, that’s still thousands of people and we’ve heard from what, *a few dozen at most?*


I have the impression that there are more than a few dozen experiencing a a lot of freezes ie enough to be wanting to report the problem and get Canon to fix it. There are multiple forums I belong to and some are very vocal but many others chiming in to concur. A few dozen users wouldn't normally make Canon release a specific patch.

I have had 2 lockups over 21 months but I am not a high volume shooter. I use approved cards and don't use BBF. Not enough for me to report the problem and certainly not enough to try to isolate the specific scenario to consistently make it fail.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 21, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Yeah I don't mean to come across condescending, but I do think these forums tend to highlight *gear heads over photographers*. And that brings a different perspective to the gear and its use. I just feel if it were widespread you'd see professionals ditching the cameras and the gear based on the potential for missed shots. But yeah, that's just my piece on it, I hope its fixed now.


Each forum has a different set of frequent commentators and many more passive readers. It is possible that to be both a gear head and a "good" (however you want to define it) photographer even if we don't all make a living from photography.
This forum seems to be the best balance for me but that doesn't mean that I don't read other forums or shake my head at others eg DPR comments.


----------



## bbasiaga (Feb 21, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not specifically. I checked, * is set to: Switch to registered AF and initiate AF is not mentioned.
> 
> Thanks. I need to spend more time in the menus but from a quick check there is no sub menu that allows a tick of "start AF".
> for "Switch to Registered AF". It's not exactly fun investigating all the choices and permutations so early on I just chose some and left it at that but when I saw that I had to half press the shutter to initiate AF after hitting * that really disappointed me and so I need to change something. I had all this set on my 1DX2 without such an issue before.


Sorry if you have already got an answer on this...but I don't think you want to select 'switch to registerd AF". I think you want to select the eye AF icon, which is what I have done, for that button. THen it will start the AF in the eye detect mode when you push that button. 

Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Sorry if you have already got an answer on this...but I don't think you want to select 'switch to registerd AF". I think you want to select the eye AF icon, which is what I have done, for that button. THen it will start the AF in the eye detect mode when you push that button.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, you are right, it was the wrong choice for my use and with a little effort on my part I did actually finally clue in. I have eye-AF on AF-ON and a different mode on * that is now activating properly, so I'm very pleased.

Jack


----------



## cypress85 (Feb 21, 2022)

Made an account just to come here and say even after the firmware update it happened this sunday with my R5. It froze up while tracking a bird, then turned itself off and closed the shutter before turning itself back on.
It's happened only about 3-4 times since I got it in September.
I do use back-button focus, which from the other replies I see might be the reason for it happening.


----------



## entoman (Feb 21, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> I have the impression that there are more than a few dozen experiencing a a lot of freezes ie enough to be wanting to report the problem and get Canon to fix it. There are multiple forums I belong to and some are very vocal but many others chiming in to concur. A few dozen users wouldn't normally make Canon release a specific patch.
> 
> I have had 2 lockups over 21 months but I am not a high volume shooter. I use approved cards and don't use BBF. Not enough for me to report the problem and certainly not enough to try to isolate the specific scenario to consistently make it fail.


We'll never know how many are affected by these freezes but it must be a significant number for Canon to have rushed out a firmware update specifically for it. I say "rushed" because they could have saved it until the scheduled update in March.

Let's assume (possibly wrongly) that the freezes are caused by a conflict when a certain combination of custom setting and/or menu setting are selected. I haven't done the maths but my R5 has 19 buttons, many of which can be mapped to dozens of different functions, so the number of possible permutations is absolutely vast. And then there are 4 customisable dials, and a near-infinite number of combinations of menu settings.

Tracking down freezes and other issues, even using the best available algorithms, is a huge task, and the more functions are built into a camera, the more often bugs are going to arise. This isn't meant as a plea for simpler cameras or less customisation options, but it's a fact of life, so being an early adopter is increasingly unappealing!


----------



## kaihp (Feb 21, 2022)

A bit of food for thought about firmware complexity:

50D: 9.1MiB
5D Mk III: 17.1 MiB
1Dx (Mark I): 31.7 MiB
R3: 80.5 MiB
In other words, there has been a significant jump in size and complexity between the DSLRs and the MILC.


----------



## Zak Viemon (Feb 22, 2022)

I upgraded from 1.4 to 1.5 and reverted back. 
Tried 1.5.1 but encountered the same problem and reverted back. 

THE PROBLEM:
I have servo mode with initial focus point on the center of the frame on my af-on button, and i have assigned eye tracking on the asterisk button. 
That way i can use the af-on to track things other than eyes (for example if i want to stay on a ring at the brides hand and have it track the ring constantly as she moves), and when i want eye tracking i keep the asterisk held down and it instantly switches to tracking eyes. On 1.4 it works like a charm. 

On 1.5 , 1.5.1 this is impossible to be achieved no matter what settings i use. I have been searching for a solution to this since the first day of the release of 1.5 firmware and the only solution is reverting back. 

So i reverted back to the old reliable 1.4 firmware through the eos utility.


----------



## roby17269 (Feb 22, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> I have downloaded and installed 1.5.1 - seems to work ok but did no proper testing.
> 
> I had a strange thing never happened before. I downloaded to my Windows 11 download folder using Chrome. Every time I tried to copy the file to the memory card (in a reader) using file explorer, explorer would crash. I managed to copy it to the card with Edge. Never seen this before with other firmware updates. Has anyone seen anything similar?


Update: After a bit of research, it appears it is a known issue with Win 11 and Carbonite. Hopefully one of them will fix it soon.
Canon is innocent!


----------



## rbwillnj (Mar 17, 2022)

Just an FYI V1.5.2 is now available on the Canon USA site.

Firmware Version 1.5.2 incorporates the following enhancement:
1. Optimizes AutoFocus accuracy when Extender RF1.4x or Extender RF2x is attached to the RF800mm F5.6 L IS USM and RF1200mm F8 L IS USM lenses.
2. Enhances the stability of Eye Detection.
3. Enhances AutoFocus tracking when shooting moving subjects.


----------



## Hawk's Feather (Apr 12, 2022)

I have the R6 and had never had any problem. Then I updated when I received the notice from Canon that it was available. Last Thursday was the first I used the R6 since installing the new software and had four times that the screen went black and basically locked. Turning it off and back on did noting so I would turn it off, remove the lens about a quarter of an inch, replace the lens, turn the camera back on and it would work. I did miss some images at the track meet as I stood there (looking dumber than normal) trying to get the camera to turn back on. The first time was the worse - both in the time it took to figure out what to do and that I was standing at the finish line with many people watching.


----------



## gon2foto (May 19, 2022)

D Prime said:


> Both of mine consistently freeze if:
> 
> They're connected to my phone via Bluetooth,
> 
> ...


I have an R6 with Firmware 1.5.2 and had my first experience with it freezing 2 days ago. And the experience sucked


----------



## gon2foto (May 19, 2022)

Hawk's Feather said:


> I have the R6 and had never had any problem. Then I updated when I received the notice from Canon that it was available. Last Thursday was the first I used the R6 since installing the new software and had four times that the screen went black and basically locked. Turning it off and back on did noting so I would turn it off, remove the lens about a quarter of an inch, replace the lens, turn the camera back on and it would work. I did miss some images at the track meet as I stood there (looking dumber than normal) trying to get the camera to turn back on. The first time was the worse - both in the time it took to figure out what to do and that I was standing at the finish line with many people watching.


I had my R6 freeze for the first time 2 days ago. In my case the image in the viewfinder just sat there and the shutter didn't work. After a few seconds the camera turned itself off and immediately back on and it was okay for a short time and then started happening again. I have Firmware 1.5.2 and have been told that 1.5.1 was supposed to have fixed this


----------

